# Station masters house, Forest of Dean



## ianitter (Nov 3, 2013)

Good evening all,

Well here it is, our first ever report..I will point out neither of us are professional photographers, feedback is welcome but bear in mind turning the camera on and off is about our limit!

This is the old station masters house, built i believe in c1898..The railway closed in 1967...
This is a friends place who let me wander around and take pictures...Its a very dangerous unsteady place, hence why we never went in.
The section on the far left has caved in...

Take note of the tree!




043 by ianitter, on Flickr




047 by ianitter, on Flickr

The porch on far right 




026 by ianitter, on Flickr

The backside on this house is totally falling down, like somone has punched the whole middle out! its tricky to see but on this photo you can see through to the front side of house. Also take note of the remainding staircase and backdoor. Panning back from this angle impossible due to out buildings.




028 by ianitter, on Flickr

Ive moved across on this shot, note the stairs again.




031 by ianitter, on Flickr

Back round the front now and bottom left window.




038 by ianitter, on Flickr

Above the fireplace.




039 by ianitter, on Flickr

The above right side of room of last shot




041 by ianitter, on Flickr


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 3, 2013)

Its been nice once!! great photos.


----------



## MD (Nov 3, 2013)

nice, needs work to be saved !! tho hope someone does one day


----------



## krela (Nov 3, 2013)

I think your friend needs to get a bit better at DIY, or at least give the gutter a clear out!


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 3, 2013)

That tree is epic! Lol. 
The small brickwork arch is so sweet! 
Great report, cheers for sharing!


----------



## Catmandoo (Nov 4, 2013)

Great first report


----------



## ianitter (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks for looking..


----------



## Bones out (Nov 5, 2013)

Had to chuckle at how little was left of the stairs 

Nice one!


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Nov 6, 2013)

That's a good first effort. Look forward to seeing more!


----------



## smiler (Nov 6, 2013)

Great first post I enjoyed the pics, Thanks, deciding not to go inside was sensible.


----------

